# Butt reaming/butt chewing ?



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

Where I work I am always hearing the expressions butt reming and butt chewing. Particularly I hear people say "Well he can ream my butt on Monday for it" or people say with dread, "I'm going to get my butt chewed tomorrow". Or I hear people say to do this or that so you don't get your butt chewed.

What does this mean exactly? I never heard it used before that I can recall except here, those expressions weren't used at my last job either.

It sounds to me like disciplinary action obviously, but it sounds positively awful. It contributes to my anxiety and fear of the boss at the company a lot, and I don't like it. People use it so often it really perpetuates a lot of second guessing and OCD characteristics in me, because I don't want to get a butt reaming or butt chewing at any cost because I made a mistake or forgot something. Which I guess is good, because it means fewer mistakes, but at what cost? I think it's mentally unhealthy to have this terrible dread and fear.

It has led to a lot of depression in my life also, not just these expressions but other things I see and hear at work too.


----------



## Twelve Keyz (Aug 28, 2011)

Pretty self explanatory. Reaming involves using a rotary cutting tool (a reamer) to widen a hole. Chewing involves biting and working something around in your mouth. This is a tradition in some workplaces. Best to get over your OCD soon.


----------

